# Janet Jackson Postpones World Tour To Undergo Surgery



## kozykitten (25 Dez. 2015)

LOS ANGELES (AP) — Janet Jackson says she is postponing her "Unbreakable" tour to have an unspecified surgical procedure.
The 49-year-old singer posted a message on her website and social media sites Thursday announcing that all future tour dates had been postponed until the spring:
"Hey you guys… Happy Holidays to each and every one of you. I need you to know, I learned today, from my doctors that I must have surgery soon. It breaks my heart to tell you that I am forced to postpone the Unbreakable Tour until the spring. Every date will be rescheduled. Please hold on to your tickets. They will be honored in a special way when the new schedule is announced. Please pray for me, my family and our entire company during this difficult time. There will be no further comment. I love you all so much and am ever grateful for your understanding and your love. Gon’ b alright."
No new dates were announced.
The singer's statement asked for prayers of support and said no further details on her medical condition would be disclosed.
Jackson had been next scheduled to perform Jan. 9 in Denver.
Her "Unbreakable" tour has been the Top 20 global concert tour listing compiled by Pollstar.
Jackson's catalog of hits dates back to the mid-1980s, ranging from "What Have You Done for Me Lately" to "That's the Way Love Goes" and "All for You."


----------

